# A history lesson



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Those who forget history are doomed to repeat it .



> ------------
> 
> *1918 Germany Has a Warning for America*
> 
> ...





> Don't get me wrong: This is not about comparing Mr. Trump to Hitler, which would be absurd. But the Dolchstosslegende provides a warning. It's tempting to dismiss Mr. Trump's irrational claim that the election was "rigged" as a laughable last convulsion of his reign or a cynical bid to heighten the market value for the TV personality he might once again intend to become, especially as he appears to be giving up on his effort to overturn the election result.
> 
> But that would be a grave error. Instead, the campaign should be seen as what it is: an attempt to elevate "They stole it" to the level of legend, perhaps seeding for the future social polarization and division on a scale America has never seen.
> In 1918, Germany was staring at defeat. The entry of the United States into the war the year before, and a sequence of successful counterattacks by British and French forces, left German forces demoralized. Navy sailors went on strike. They had no appetite to be butchered in the hopeless yet supposedly holy mission of Kaiser Wilhelm II and the loyal aristocrats who made up the Supreme Army Command.
> ...


Hmmm sounds similar to "MAGA MAGA MAGA" "Stop the Steal"

"Stop the Steal" "Stop the Steal" "Stop the Steal"



> By the time of the Treaty of Versailles the following year, the myth was already well established. The harsh conditions imposed by the Allies, including painful reparation payments, burnished the sense of betrayal. It was especially incomprehensible that Germany, in just a couple of years, had gone from one of the world's most respected nations to its biggest loser.
> 
> The startling aspect about the Dolchstosslegende is this: It did not grow weaker after 1918 but stronger. In the face of humiliation and unable or unwilling to cope with the truth, many Germans embarked on a disastrous self-delusion: The nation had been betrayed, but its honor and greatness could never be lost. And those without a sense of national duty and righteousness - the left and even the elected government of the new republic - could never be legitimate custodians of the country.
> 
> In this way, the myth was not just the sharp wedge that drove the Weimar Republic apart. It was also at the heart of Nazi propaganda, and instrumental in justifying violence against opponents. The key to Hitler's success was that, by 1933, a considerable part of the German electorate had put the ideas embodied in the myth - honor, greatness, national pride - above democracy.





> The Germans were so worn down by the lost war, unemployment and international humiliation that they fell prey to the promises of a "Führer" who cracked down hard on anyone perceived as "traitors," leftists and Jews above all. The stab-in-the-back myth was central to it all. When Hitler became chancellor on Jan. 30, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Völkischer Beobachter wrote that "irrepressible pride goes through the millions" who fought so long to "undo the shame of 9 November 1918."
> 
> Germany's first democracy fell. Without a basic consensus built on a shared reality, society split into groups of ardent, uncompromising partisans. And in an atmosphere of mistrust and paranoia, the notion that dissenters were threats to the nation steadily took hold.





> Alarmingly, that seems to be exactly what is happening in the United States today. According to the Pew Research Center, 89 percent of Trump supporters believe that a Joe Biden presidency would do "lasting harm to the U.S.," while 90 percent of Biden supporters think the reverse. And while the question of which news media to trust has long split America, now even the largely unmoderated Twitter is regarded as partisan. Since the election, millions of Trump supporters have installed the alternative social media app Parler. Filter bubbles are turning into filter networks.
> 
> In such a landscape of social fragmentation, Mr. Trump's baseless accusations about electoral fraud could do serious harm. A staggering 88 percent of Trump voters believe that the election result is illegitimate, according to a YouGov poll. A myth of betrayal and injustice is well underway.
> 
> ...


If you can't see what you are enabling you are a fool.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well.... you can say the same about lots of stuff you see the radical left doing...and the "media".

So who is trying to censor people??? Twitter, Facebook, etc. Who isn't letting all voices heard.... MEDIA.... How is pushing for only oneside and going against TRUMP.... MEDIA..

Now lets look at the anti-facist movement.... They are suppressing any view point that isn't thiers and crying... NAZI's.... or RACISTS... when they can't refute arguements. Or they just outright go to name calling of NAZI's and RACIST.... even towards people of color if they have a MAGA hat on or say anything positive about TRUMP.

So if you want to talk about "history"... look how many are now doing exactly what was happening before, during, and after Hitler... or Hitlers rise to power.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So Machi its bad to stop theft??? Liberal :eyeroll: You position puts you smarter than the average door knob. You reslly lack history and perspective.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Someone really needs to study their history a little more thoroughly. The left has tried for decades to tie the right as fascist of the same breed as Hitler. Well how many of you know what Nazi is short for? It is short for "National Socialist". National Socialist is the party Hitler founded to get into power with unobtainable promises which forced him to go to extreme out of bounds to the right to stay in power.. Now think about which party is adopting the Socialist agenda today in America. Unfortunately, Just reading history doesn't mean someone actually understands history. The Republican on the right do not believe in fascism or socialism but strictly in our constitution.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Resky....

Sadly the only "tie" is that the skinheads and neo-nazi movements in the USA are for gun rights and less goverment. So the "left" loves tying them to conservatives or Republicans. Yet the left who say they are for "free speech" are the ones surpressing if you disagree with them. They are the ones who are "forcing" things on to people with the "woke" and "cancel" culture type stuff.

https://bongino.com/20-corrosive-libera ... ng-america

This is a good read and shows you the hypocrisy out there with many on the "left".



> 1) It's acceptable to accuse people of racism without proof and with no consequences if you're wrong.
> 
> 2) That you can change gender just because you decide to do it and that, worse yet, everyone else must ignore science and biology and pretend you are whatever gender you claim to be even if it isn't true.
> 
> ...


Read some of these and see how this compares to "nazi's".... much of what the "left" does is "goose stepping" in line with Hitler's Nazi party. The false accusations, the censorship of people they disagree with, the forcing of "ideology" onto people or if you dont agree with that "ideology" something is WRONG with you and they try to destroy you. The re-writing of history or abolishing history.... etc.

But yep.... conservatives are the "nazi's"... :thumb: oke:

Some of these I dont agree with 100% but many show how our nation is right now. One group is "woke" and can attack another group with out any reprocussions. Yet if that other group "attacks" or fights back... they are just deemed more "racist" and what not.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The fringes have taken over both parties IMO, radicalizing and forcing the divide deeper than it has been in my lifetime.

The AOC's/Bernie's of the left and Trump/Tea Party disciples of the right are all never wrong and only shout louder and make accusations regardless of the validity of claims for and against them. Remember when politicians of both sides resigned in shame when caught in lies or scandals? Now that only happens with convictions on felonies.

They want chaos on both sides and create it by inflating minor issues or making bogus claims so we don't see what they are actually doing, which is screwing 99% of the population over.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One only sees Trump as radical because our society has moved so far left. Its the frog in the pot heated gradually concept. We are like Pavlogs dog, and have been conditioned to see mainstream much further left than only 20 years ago.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> One only sees Trump as radical because our society has moved so far left. Its the frog in the pot heated gradually concept. We are like Pavlogs dog, and have been conditioned to see mainstream much further left than only 20 years ago.


I remember Reagan and both Bushes very well. Trump is a conspiracy theory con man crack pot compared to them that moves his positions wherever he thinks he needs to go to suit his needs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like Reagan. I think Trump is far from a crackpot based on his performance. I am glad we are out of the Paris accord. I'm glad we pulled out the Iran nuclear deal. Biden will have Israel in a war within two years. Unless of course the peace that Trump is securing in the middle east will hold. Biden will take credit for it. I'm happy with the economy. I'm happy with the protection of our constitution rights to freedom of religion and our second amendment. I think Reagan and Trump was and is outstanding in their accomplishments.

Regardless of what one things of Trump I don't understand why anyone would prefer a president that has sold himself to China. Biden has compromised himself and is a threat to national security. He can be blackmailed by China and the Ukraine. Also do we really want to pay $200 for each semiauto and each magazine over ten rounds ----- annually? Thats on his website.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Biden will have Israel in a war within two years. Unless of course the peace that Trump is securing in the middle east will hold.


There are people saying that Biden should pull out of these deals or try and reverse these deals Trump has just done in the middle east. The people saying this are elected officials and also "journalists".

This just shows you how nobody wants to give Trump a "win" for anything. It is why now Dr. Fauci is saying SCHOOLS SHOULD BE OPEN. Same thing with the NYC Mayor saying he is working to open up schools again and get away from distance learning. All of this data has been there since August saying the spread among children and from child to adult is low with certain precautions in place...ie: Distancing. But nobody wanted to say... TRUMP IS RIGHT... when he was talking about opening up schools. Nobody wanted to give him a win. AND HE WAS FOLLOWING SCIENCE AND DATA. But what has happened since august until NOW when these people are "changing" their tunes on School reopenings.... OH YEA.... ELECTION. uke:

BTW... did you know that in the USA only 123 (last time i checked) children died WITH Covid.... yes I say WITH because we dont know if any had undlying conditions or died in a car accident but had covid type situations. BTW... in MN 1 death is between the ages of 0-19. I remember reading it was an infant but also that the infant was born with some lung/breathing issues. But again.... shows you how the media and others just dont want to show that Trump had any success at all.

But it just shows you how 99% of this virus stuff was used as a political weapon to hurt Trump.

Why do you think Pelosi still hasn't released the $130 BILLION in PPE funds for small businesses??? It has been in a Bi-partisan bill. Why do you think the house has killed or not even voted for over 40 pieces of legislation (most of them Bi-partisan drafted) about giving relief to businesses and citizens because of COVID. But yet she brought up more legislation and voted on Pot regulations. REALLY!!!!! This shows you priorities of our elected leaders.

Sorry I am all over the place on this one and it isn't even on the topic of this thread. But just needed to show even more how the media is the enemy and how the LEFT are the ones holding back info from people... just like HITLER DID in Germany.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Walter Williams died today. He said history is people forcing arbitrary control and abuse of others. This describes the left. Here is a little more history. When the left was burning flags in the 1960's they said the first amendment freedom of speech guaranteed their freedom to express themselves. They used freedom of speech to push their perverted ideas on all of society. Now when conservatives get a little bit of guts to push back they are against freedom of speech. When they do it it's a constitutional right, but when a conservative expresses him or herself it's hate speech. Their whole life is hypocrisy.


----------

